

How to Get Hired If You Are Overqualified or Don't Need the Money - akg_67
http://www.financialsamurai.com/how-to-get-hired-if-you-are-overqualified-too-old-or-dont-need-the-money/

======
Im_Talking
Why would you work if you don't need the money?

